# Anything Positive about Look Customer Service?



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

My Look 585 Optimum was shipped out to Look USA for a defect in the frame. The bike shop that shipped it to them has had difficulty with Look returning calls or e-mails back to them. And for that matter seems to ignore the issues that they are describing and the frame has been there since October. Most of the guys I ride with have Look's and that was the deciding factor about what frame to purchase. However I have been telling them about my ordeal and to avoid these boutique brands if they are looking for any sort of customer service after purchase.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I can only say that I have recieved excellent customer service from Look. If your 585 has to be replaced under warranty I am curious what they will offer if they do not have any 585 frames left. I suggest you call them your self and see what the story is.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Poor-Lack Customer Service*

By chance would you happen to have a phone number, not sure if I'll fare any better than the Look dealer.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOOK Cycle U.S.A.
6300 San Ignacio Ave, Suite G
San Jose, CA 95119

Tel.: +1-408-363-1406
[email protected]

If your dealer has a rep, they need to get him involved. While Look has stepped up to the plate for me and in other cases reported here, they seem to need some help doing so. The reps should (and have) the means to get things done. 

Plus, depending on what the issue is, France might need to be involved and that takes time.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*How Did it Turn Out !*

Despite (3) mechanics at the Look dealer saying that the frame was defective, and showing me a gap between the front of the headset and headtube, Look USA put another headset on and shipped the bike back. Although if the headset become loose again they will ship another frame! Of course I paid to have the bike stripped and shipped to Calif. I told the shop to give me the parts back and I will build it up myself to save some of the money this bike has cost me. I have two friends in the market for a new bike and this has steered them away from any boutique brands.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Look has someone who frequents this forum quite often. Chas has helped many folks (including myself) with all sorts of issues. Thanks to his help, I will never "look" at another brand when it finally comes time to replace this frame.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

chas is gone. he turned his role over to someone else but I haven't seen the new guy post on here yet.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

someone should cover your expenses to have the bike stripped seeing that they are acknowledging that something was wrong by replacing the headset. I think Look should step up to the plate here.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Poor Customer Service*

I spoke with (3) bike shops, one that deals with Specialized, one that deals with primarily Cervelo, and another that deals with Felt/Scott. Each shop thought that this is horrible. They each told me that their companies would have replaced the frame under the circumstance no doubt about it,, this involves the bike's steering not something cosmetic. All Look did was slap on another headset-, no stress test was done to see if it would loosen up again., but if it happens again they'll replace the frame! Obviously Look must feel that for the privilage of owning their bike I can pay over and over to build the frame, tear it down, pay to have it packaged and shipped out to Calif. and pay again to have it put together again and if that doesn't work repeat the process again. The shop owners told me that is why many shops have dropped the Look line-:non-exixtent service reps and terrible customer service. 
Most of the guys I ride with have Look's, Two others that are in the market for a new bike after hearing my ordeal have changed their minds about buying a Look and I can see by the many persons that have looked at this posting will have serious doubts about dealing with Look.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Look is not a boutique brand. It's a major brand. They also have enough of a reputation to survive your campaign.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Poor Customer Service*

In my area they are a boutique brand and I disagree with you, they have no reputation if they can't do the right thing.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Look is not a boutique brand. It's a major brand.


Maybe in CA, but then again, what isn't in CA. I highly doubt they are in the rest of the US either. I agree with Wayne, as they certainly are not boutique in my neck of the woods.



> They also have enough of a reputation to survive your campaign.


Let's hope you're right on this one as they are not doing so well over here. 

All of the dealers in my area have dropped Look as well. At least 4 that I know of. I've also been told because of the same things Wayne stated. Poor customer service and very hard to deal with Reps. 
Competitive Cyclist dropped them after less than a year citing poor sales as well and if they've been able to hold on to Bianchi for this long, they must be doing something right. 

I LOVE Look. I preach Look. My cycling friends are tired of me talking about Look. I would love to Rep the Sh%$^ out of Look. I will always own a Look, but Look in the USA needs some help. Some serious help.

Wayne, I don't know if you bought your Look from a dealer. If you did they should be eating the cost of the tear down at the least. Mine did and they didn't charge me for the builds or shipping. 
I'm sorry you are having these issues with your bike. As much as I think it's cheap, I hope the new headset will work for you.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree maximum. I'm in Boulder, and I don't believe there are any more shops around town carrying Look. I think Vecchio's was the last one and I went in there and chatted with them a few months ago and got the same thing you heard. Nobody's buying them. It's terrible to see! I have a 585 and hope to always ride Look. But it might just become too convenient not too around here in the future.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i dont want to dogpile on either..and i love LOOK products..its all i've ridden for the last 10 years..but their cs didn't even respond to my email with a simple 'we're sorry we don't have that part'. i mean really? communication goes a long way..even if the answer is 'no'..i'll feel a lot better toward your product if you give enough of a damn to acknowledge my question.

:angry:


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have contacted Look on two occasions via e-mail with no response from them, I therefore have nothing possitive to add about Look's customer service. However, a Look dealer/ Lb store in my area have gone out of their way to assist me, they removed a rear der. hanger from a stock frame to get me back on the road. When I inquired as to a distributor where I could get spare parts they directed me accordingly. The distributor's rep also went out of his way to get me spare parts to have on hand so I would not have to wait the next time I was in need. This kept my beloved Look on the road compared to sitting waiting for parts, something which would frustrate me very much. Two thumbs up to dealer service in my area, a thumbs down to Look and their c.s. Great bike's!.....service? not so much.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

my dealer is trying to get a couple of spare parts for my bike..luckily he is the same one that helped me out in 2000 with my original 281..so he's been a LOOK dealer for a long time. his shop is also 1/8 of a mile from my front door which is good AND bad. ;-P

the point is they do have a wonderful product..never heard anyone say anything bad about the bikes..its their US-based CS at the moment that is having problems..and something like this can generally be fixed by having one very enthusastic person in a role of cleaning this up..making sure emails and phone calls are returned, etc.

so the good news is the product is fine but the cs is the pits..not the other way around.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Agreed. Great bikes.
I remember searching for parts on the Lookcycle website, I went to my country in the dealer database (canada) and found.....none. This has been updated in the past two years, it now shows....one, about 450 km.'s away from me. Hmm. Doesn't inspire confidence when they appear to place such a low regard on my countries buyers.
I attempted to buy some product or other (clothing) I believe from the usa Look and was informed they could not ship to my country. Look france did not even reply to my inquiry.
Chas, stepped up and re-directed me. I'm a little disappointed that he has moved away from what he was doing for Look, I for one think it is a loss for those who need an advocator within Look.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What I don't get is why they aren't going after the US market. They should be going gang busters. I'm guessing things are tight in the high-end bike world and that is some of the reason behind dropping the 585/595. Too expensive to make. 

They should be flooding this market with bikes and clothing and accessories. 

This always happens to everything I use, get attached to, end up loving, then it goes scarce.

Pepsi Twist.
Irish Spring Sport Soap
Marathon Candy bars. 
Etc....


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Yes, Positive Feedback !!*

Several conversations with Look USA and they really stepped up to the plate and took care of the shipping/handling and are standing behind their product. They are correcting the problem and I couldn't be more happy because I really like the bike and haven't ridden anything that I would say performs/climbs, or is more comfortable. After dealing dirctly with Look USA customer service I'm sold on Look.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i will chime in and give credit where is due as well..they finally replied to my email and apologized that the email address hadn't been monitored for a couple of months.


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

I will say that in the only experience I've had with LOOK CS, I had really fast service from Ross McMahon in the USA warranty dept when I was looking for lost/not received manuals for a couple of LOOK products (585 and KeO pedals). He found them and emailed them to me the same day I requested them.

It's not that exciting but it's positive nonetheless...


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*...it was 2 years ago*

Maybe things have gone downhill. I had a good experience about two years ago. I bent the rear hanger on my 585. All I did was call and ask how to get a new one. They dropped a new one in the mail no questions asked and I had it in a few days.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

hmm something positive:

Ordered my Look566 from a large bike shop out in NY last summer. Look sent them the wrong frame and i didn't want the bike. When they got the correct one, either Look or the LBS got me 1x Look CF bottle cages. that saved me about $120 which i was about to spend


----------



## paully69 (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone no who I can contact about replacing my 585 headset? I accidentally threw mine away when transferring my parts to my new 595..I know dumbass...Please anyone help!!!!!!


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

Any updates on this thread? I am considering to purchase a Look 566 and there are only 2 LBS that carry them in my area so I would like to make sure that CS will be good before plunking down some cash.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried about buying another 566. Just make sure you check the frame upside down and inside out for blemishes before you walk out the shop with it. That goes for any carbon frame you buy. Mechanics don't always use torque wrenches when building up bikes which can lead to cracks in the finish or worse case the carbon. And a crack of that nature will not be warrantied as a manufacture defect.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The thing you need to do is ask the Look dealers how their relationship is with the Look rep. 
Look customer service can be good, but it is usually very slow. 

You dealer is your liaison between you and Look. 
If they have a good relationship with the Rep and can get a hold of him, then you should have no problem. 
The dealer should be handling all of your warranty claims, should they arise. 

All the dealers in my area said the Look rep for this was, well, "not so good" to politely put it. None of them carry Look anymore.

BTW, are you, by chance, related to "skyliner" who posts on here?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Maximum, I like the way you originally put it. I got a chuckle out of that but I can see the wisdom in changing it around a bit.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL, 
Thanks, I was having an unsettling case of deja-vu. 

Here we go again....and it's only a 566..


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks....i'm moving forward with getting my 566...will post pics soon


----------



## cindi (Jun 29, 2011)

*2008 look585 ultra*

I have a 2008 Look 585 Ultra. I love this bike, it is an excellent ride. Earlier this year I was training to ride in the MS150. I was getting ready to roll out on an 80 mile training ride, when my rear breaks suddenly stopped working. I immediately turned back around and took it to the shop where I bought it. The rear clip that holds the break cable to the frame popped completely off of the frame. I was told that this was a "non-repairable frame defect," and that they would have to send the frame back to look to be replaced. 2 months later... I finally got news that the bike shop got my frame back from Look and it was ready to be picked up. When I went to pick it up, I found that they sent back my original frame, scratched up and filthy??!! Instead of honoring their promise to replace the frame, they partially re-attached the clip with a rivot, crooked and not even flush... they also put a rivot on the front clip as well, just for good measure I guess... REALLY?? I do not know anything about bike repair... does this sound right to anyone??? Is this normal?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

That's terrible, your bike shop should go to bat for you and if it was a frame defect then a new frame is in order. If it's not a frame defect then it looks like it is the fault of the person who built it up, namely the shop, in which case they should be replacing your frame on their dime. Although I'm not sure what exactly the damage is that you described, a picture would help things out.

I would start out by asking for an explanation of why Look did not replace the frame. Look frames are warrantied by a 5 year guarantee on manufacture defects. In other words, find out whose fault this is and demand that things be made right. Attach a picture so we can see what your talking about exactly.


----------



## cindi (Jun 29, 2011)

*2008 Look 585 Ultra*

Thank you so much for your response. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of the broken peice, but I have attached a picture of my bike prior to this happening. the small peice/clip on the frame that I circled in yellow is the peice that popped off the bike. It is a part of the frame, and it holds the break cable to the frame.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I kind of thought that was what you were talking about but (I'm no mechanic) I couldn't see how that would affect braking performance. Can anyone else here confirm or correct me on this point?

That clip is called a cable guide by they way. I have a Look 566, not a 585 like yours and I checked out how my cable guides are affixed to the frame, it looks as if they are attached or glued on by some form of epoxy. What would concern me is how they fixed it. You say they used a rivet to attach the cable guide back on? Did they drill a hole in your frame in doing so? What did it look like when it broke off, was there a hole in the frame?


----------



## cindi (Jun 29, 2011)

I know I should have paid closer attention to the details when leaving the bike there, but I dont really remember what it looked like. I was told by the shop that it was a peice that could not be repaired, and that Look would have to replace the frame. I took their word for it...(THAT wont happen again!!) When I got the bike back, the kid in the bike shop really did not know much. You can imagine how upset I was after seeing the condition of the bike. I left the bike there and asked him to have a manager call me. Two weeks later, (after leaving several messages for the bike shop manager) I got a call back from the GM of the store, (not even the bike mgr) who said it they "punched" rivets on to repair it. The reason i noticed it so much was because they did such a poor job, that the rivet was not even flush with the frame, it was sticking out!!!


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

cindi said:


> who said it they "punched" rivets on to repair it.


by they punched rivets, do you mean Look or the bike shop? I could be wrong, but I really can't see Look doing something like this.

If it were me I'd place a call to Look USA customer service and see if they even have record of your frame ever being returned to them. Have a look at this thread for Looks contact info.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=229602&highlight=customer+service

Best of Luck


----------



## cindi (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, according to the store Mgr, it was Look who did the "repair".... They also gave me a name and number of the "Warranty Rep" should I have any further questions of concerns...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

then call the warranty rep and tell him that the repair was done in careless manner and that the cable guides are not even straight anymore. And that you don't like that someone drilled or poked holes into your carbon frame. Or better yet call Look USA and ask to talk to a manager or someone in charge.

And I wouldn't use the shop anymore if they don't have the balls to fight for you especially since you bought the frame from them.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree. Your shop needs to step up to the plate. They need to talk to the Rep and get him to take care of this for you. 
They need to service what they sell and make this right. I also can't believe that Look would rivet a frame that's in warranty. 

If you have Looks contact info, you need to give them a call. If you're dealer doesn't.

Good luck to you and keep us posted.


----------



## JKLEE (Jun 28, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a recommendation: Call into the Look offices and talk with Tom Orr. If there is anything that can be done, Tom will make it happen for you.


----------



## paully69 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Look Customer Service Went above and Beyond*

I own 2 Look Bikes a 585 and 595. They are both awesome Bicycles and always get positive comments and respect in the Peleton. I like riding something that not everyone else has..But should..

I want to Personally thank "Kevin" And " Tom" in The Customer Service Department. They went above and beyond helping me with a problem I had....

Here is the story:

I was preparing for an up coming race in Deland Florida at the end of January. At that time I only owned my 585 with a full Campy Record Package. I purchased a 595 and moved all of the componets over to my 595 in hopes of being able to use it in an upcoming event. To make a long story short I apparently threw away the headset to my 595. I called Customer service and told them about my issue and they Fed Ex'd me a brand new headset complete, no questions asked. I made the race but ended up involved in a crash in the final lap. Someone got pushed over in front of me and I ran over them. 
I ended breaking 2 ribs 2 spineyious process, colapsed my lung in 2 areas. I spent a week in ICU...I am back on the bike fully and stronger than ever. 
During my Hospital stay the Guys from Look happend to call me to see if I got my Headset and I told them about my Wreck. They felt really bad for me and sent me a care package in the mail.
I could not believe it...A get well card, a Carbon Look Ink Pen, and a Look Mechanic appron and several Look stickers...I called them and thanked them for all of their help and care package. I forgot to write about my Positive Experiences. Look is my favorite bike and the Customer Service proves to me I made the right choice.:thumbsup:

Again I can't thank "Kevin" and "Tom" for their customer Service and for "Look" for supplying me with an awesome bike I am Proud to Ride..Sorry it took so long to post this on Road Bike Review.

Keep up the Good Work "Look Bicycles" I will always stay loyal as long as you do..

Thank you,

Paul L.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's great. Wow. It's stories like this that remind me of what Look has in them. I believe that when they are on.....they are spot on! At other times, well it's been said before.
A couple of things that give some confidence of late are:
I'm in Canada and until resently when I went to the website there was no dealers showing, the nearest was in New York state. When I e-mailed a US dealer they either did not respond or replied with they can not help me. France simply did not respond. Chas stepped in and pointed me to the distributor for Canada which was very helpful. It was almost a pleasure finding parts. Look has since updated the website to include Canada. They also changed Canadian distibutors which now the general public has contact info to tap into if needed.
Thanks for the good news Paully, hope to continue to hear / read more similiar experiences.


----------



## paully69 (Mar 15, 2010)

I Have a Contact Number I was Succesful in reaching them here in the States


"Look"

Customer Service Number (408) 363-1406

Ask for "Kevin" or "Tom"
Super nice guys..

Thanks again,

Paul

P.S. I Look Forward to my next Look Purchase


----------

